# hid light



## todoobie (Mar 2, 2010)

16 square( 4x4) area, is max. for a 400 watt hid light. Would a 3x5 shape grow area be to much for the 400?? shape??


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

my area is about 2 x 3  and 400 just barely cuts the cake...  
but i also have a really old ballast with a conversion bulb that runs at 360 actually..   but 400 w/ a 3 x 5 area will work... for a start IMO...
based on if your flowering I just realized....

are you vegging/flowering??


----------



## todoobie (Mar 2, 2010)

both are of concern


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

400 for 16 square ft of veg is good - but for flower, you'd be in the minimum.. in my opinion/experience..


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 2, 2010)

For the vegging your ok the 400w MH will due fine, but for flowering you need to be pushing 5000lumens per sq. ft. at a minimum which a 400w will not provide u. your around 1000 or so lumens per sq. ft. short to be at the minimum for flowering.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 2, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ishnish (Mar 2, 2010)

and that's how a community information network is supposed to work.  :aok:
what a golden thread... 
i was half right..


----------

